# Wading Trinity Bay?



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Is anyone planning to wade or kayak any part of Trinity Bay tomorrow? Looks like the last good day for a while.:question:


----------



## Zeicho (Jan 27, 2013)

Wish I could. Where do you walk in to wade trinity bay?


----------



## Gafftopmaniac (Jul 15, 2013)

McCollogh Park in Baytown is a good spot. A constable lives on site so your stuff is safe also fort A park wade the pocket should produce


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

McCollough Park is where I was thinking. Last time I waded close to there, there was some spots of mud that were kind of bad. Wasn't sure if I wanted to try it with footed waders. Want to head towards the spillway but have never waded that part. Also, not sure if I can get my yak down the big steps. I know I don't want to carry it down the driveway.


----------



## Zeicho (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Its McCollum BTW and anyone wanting to join tomorrow afternoon....3ish or so, we're gonna go make a showin'...


----------

